# Georgia PE, SE license



## Reverse Polish (Aug 7, 2020)

Georgia ACEC has posted on LinkedIn that SB 310--establishing a PE, SE license for Structural Engineers-- has been signed into law.  I know many Georgians on these threads have been a bit *ahem* resentful for having to pass the 16-hour SE exam in order to obtain a PE license.  What are your thoughts on another state requiring SE licensure for design of high-risk structures?

ACEC Georgia



SB 310 - "PE, SE" license for structural engineers has officially been signed into law by Governor Kemp. This bill alleviates the competitive disadvantage Georgia structural engineers face when competing for projects against individuals from states that have already established some sort of SE license. Great win for ACEC Georgia and the entire engineering community! Thank you to Senator Tyler Harper and Representative Vance Smith for State House!


----------



## Stewie (Aug 10, 2020)

Pass SE exam to obtain PE license. Wow...

This rule is only for structural engineers I guess.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Aug 10, 2020)

Stewie said:


> Pass SE exam to obtain PE license. Wow...
> 
> This rule is only for structural engineers I guess.


To clarify, Georgia has already been requiring the 16-hour exam for engineers practicing "structural" to obtain a PE license--to the dismay of engineers residing in Georgia.  The new law provides for a separate "Professional Structural Engineer" license to align with the already-established requirements.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds like good news.  Right now the board is kindof weird about it...they'll let you take the 8 hour PE only if you can convince them that you aren't and don't ever plan on working on 'high-risk' stuff (link).  By having the actual SE license, it sounds like it simplifies things for those doing low-rise and low risk stuff.

This assumes that their rules on only requiring the SE for high risk stuff are staying the same.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Aug 10, 2020)

thedaywa1ker said:


> Sounds like good news.  Right now the board is kindof weird about it...they'll let you take the 8 hour PE only if you can convince them that you aren't and don't ever plan on working on 'high-risk' stuff (link).  By having the actual SE license, it sounds like it simplifies things for those doing low-rise and low risk stuff.
> 
> This assumes that their rules on only requiring the SE for high risk stuff are staying the same.


It's a bizarre middle-ground somewhere between the requirements of Oregon/Washington/Nevada and Illinois.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 11, 2020)

Does this affect people that hold existing PE license in GA that are practicing structural?


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Aug 11, 2020)

Stardust said:


> Does this affect people that hold existing PE license in GA that are practicing structural?


I haven't seen anything definitive about grandfathering, just speculation like here (this is a few years old, but I haven't found anything newer) https://www.ascega.org/legislative-affairs/


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

Reverse Polish said:


> It's a bizarre middle-ground somewhere between the requirements of Oregon/Washington/Nevada and Illinois.


I can't get a PE in Illinois at all, unless it is in civil engineering, and I have to prove my 4 years of experience in non-structural civil projects.


----------



## User1 (Aug 11, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I can't get a PE in Illinois at all, unless it is in civil engineering, and I have to prove my 4 years of experience in non-structural civil projects.


yep SE only


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> yep SE only


AND IT SUCKS. I missed out on a job opportunity because of it.


----------



## User1 (Aug 11, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> AND IT SUCKS. I missed out on a job opportunity because of it.


i feel like maybe they weren't that great of a company if they weren't familiar with the state's restrictions tho.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> i feel like maybe they weren't that great of a company if they weren't familiar with the state's restrictions tho.


It was at this company... the job I was going to apply for made having an Illinois license a requirement. (It is a team lead, in Illinois, I GUESS it makes sense) Still bitter though.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Aug 11, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I can't get a PE in Illinois at all, unless it is in civil engineering, and I have to prove my 4 years of experience in non-structural civil projects.


Even then, you can't do any structural work in Illinois with a PE license.  As much as we all stress/have stressed through the 16-hour exam, think of the poor souls who live and work in Illinois, and have to pass this monster just to be considered a "real" engineer in their firms.  I swear half the room last October was stressed-out third-and-fourth timers working in Chicagoland--including a good number of middle-aged types.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

Reverse Polish said:


> Even then, you can't do any structural work in Illinois with a PE license.  As much as we all stress/have stressed through the 16-hour exam, think of the poor souls who live and work in Illinois, and have to pass this monster just to be considered a "real" engineer in their firms.  I swear half the room last October was stressed-out third-and-fourth timers working in Chicagoland--including a good number of middle-aged types.


Raises hand... poor soul... me.. me! Working in Illinois. Middle-aged, taking this damn exam. (Maybe, some day.) FML.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Aug 11, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Raises hand... poor soul... me.. me! Working in Illinois. Middle-aged, taking this damn exam. (Maybe, some day.) FML.


I'm sorry--I didn't mean to make you feel terrible.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

Reverse Polish said:


> I'm sorry--I didn't mean to make you feel terrible.


You didn't - tis a natural state for me.  Not really, just... as we all know, 2020 has not been kind, and I am over it.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 11, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> i feel like maybe they weren't that great of a company if they weren't familiar with the state's restrictions tho.


This.  You probably dodged a bullet.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 11, 2020)

What exactly is middle aged?  

Are  we going off statistical life expectancy, bc if that is the case, based on a chart I saw on here, the vast majority of people taking this test are middle aged.  Also, there are certain times when I like to see gray hair on people, and its usually when I'm depending on them to make decisions that  ... you know .... won't get me killed.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> What exactly is middle aged?
> 
> Are  we going off statistical life expectancy, bc if that is the case, based on a chart I saw on here, the vast majority of people taking this test are middle aged.  Also, there are certain times when I like to see gray hair on people, and its usually when I'm depending on them to make decisions that  ... you know .... won't get me killed.


I'm in my 40's, not really middle aged, but this is my second career, so I feel like the old lady at the party a lot of the time.  All three of my supervisors/leads/VP above me are withing 10 years of my age.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 11, 2020)

Second career?  What was the first?  Why the change? Do tell!     JK. Its really none of my (or the internet's) business lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> This.  You probably dodged a bullet.


Well, I still work here.    It was a leadership position, and I am studying to take the SE, since it is an unwritten requirement (AKA, strongly recommended) to get it since we are located in Illinois.  I was just frosty that they made it a requirement for a team lead position-it REALLY limited the field of applicants. I mean, I'm licensed.. just not in Illinois, yet.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm right there with you, just on the other side of Lake Michigan.  Although, I'll be going through the same board as you.  Hopefully soon. 

By the way, those were some WILD storms you guys got yesterday .... hope nobody got hurt.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Second career?  What was the first?  Why the change? Do tell!     JK. Its really none of my (or the internet's) business lol.


My first degree right out of HS was in architecture, which I realized in my last year/second to last year that it was not the right fit, but was so done with school I just sucked it up and finished. Then I worked for a number of years as an architect before deciding to get my engineering degree. It has been helpful in my career, and I love to shock the architects when they find out I used to be one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> I'm right there with you, just on the other side of Lake Michigan.  Although, I'll be going through the same board as you.  Hopefully soon.
> 
> By the way, those were some WILD storms you guys got yesterday .... hope nobody got hurt.


It was crazy.  Came out of nowhere. Luckily there was no major damage to our house, others were not so lucky.  Still have no power at home, and they are saying days until is back on.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 11, 2020)

Congrats for seeing the light.  Don't get me wrong, I love my architect colleagues, and they're super handy to have around, but c'mon, structural engineering is just cool.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 11, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> Congrats for seeing the light.  Don't get me wrong, I love my architect colleagues, and they're super handy to have around, but c'mon, structural engineering is just cool.


They are a pain in the ass.


----------



## User1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Feckin Architects...


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 12, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> Feckin Architects...


I was waiting sooooooo much for you to chime in ... hahahahahahaha.  It's ok you saw the light too ... well sort of.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 12, 2020)

Stewie said:


> Pass SE exam to obtain PE license. Wow...
> 
> This rule is only for structural engineers I guess.


Seems a bit aggressive in terms of credentials but the stakes are also much higher if a structural engineer messes up... versus say a civil engineer messing up site balance calcs.  

Yes, I know,  civils and most other engineering disciplines have public health and safety implications but with structural in my opinion every decision or project has life or death consequences.  

My dream is one day structural becomes its own branch outside of the civil umbrella, and with the more focused curriculum the licensing process, be it PE or SE becomes generally easier.


----------



## User1 (Aug 12, 2020)

Wat these blank posts abt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 12, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> Wat these blank posts abt


My guess tooo much study.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 12, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> Wat these blank posts abt


I'm EBoards illiterate and couldn't find a way to delete a repeat post on my phone.  Ill try and delete them once at a computer.  Wrote that reply on my phone and pressed submit and nothing happened, so I pressed submit 2 more times.... 30 seconds after... 3 identical posts.  

Definitely an ok boomer moment,  and I'm a millennial I think?   Lol


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 12, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> I'm EBoards illiterate and couldn't find a way to delete a repeat post on my phone.


Done and done.

Carry on then.


----------



## gtg625a (Aug 19, 2020)

There is a "grandfathering" provision in the legislation. Anyone who has a PE prior to the law's effective date has to sign an affidavit. The law leaves a lot of the particulars up to the board.



> (3) Any applicant seeking a certificate of registration as a professional structural engineer prior to January 1, 2021, who already holds a valid certificate of registration as a professional engineer from the board, has a record of practice which is primarily in the practice of structural engineering, and is currently engaged in the practice of structural engineering may submit a signed affidavit on a form prescribed by the board stating as much. Based upon such affidavit and any other means the board may deem necessary to determine verification of practice in the area of structural engineering by an applicant, the board shall grant a certificate of registration as a professional structural engineer. On or after January 1, 2021, no certificate of registration as a professional structural engineer shall be issued unless the requirements of paragraph (1) or (2) of this Code section and Code Section 43-15-16 have been satisfied."


----------



## gtg625a (Aug 19, 2020)

Reverse Polish said:


> It's a bizarre middle-ground somewhere between the requirements of Oregon/Washington/Nevada and Illinois.


It is bizarre and it extends to reciprocity and interactions with other boards. I was in the very first offering of the SE. After I submitted by application to the state board they mandated I take the SE. At first I thought this would be beneficial (SE I and SE II in one go). I was shocked when I went to register for the actual exam from NCEES. People that were doing site civil were paying $300 dollars and we ended up paying over $1000, and when it all came out in end there would be no way via state records to show there was a difference between the two licenses. The real kick in the backside came when I went to "leverage" my more intensive exam in CA. California told me that I would have to get seated for the Civil-Structural exam before i could sit for the state specific seismic/surveying exams and get a PE, and I had to have my PE before CA would let me apply for the SE. Needless to say I was pissed and frustrated with process, the state board, and NCEES.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Aug 19, 2020)

gtg625a said:


> There is a "grandfathering" provision in the legislation. Anyone who has a PE prior to the law's effective date has to sign an affidavit. The law leaves a lot of the particulars up to the board.


Where can I find this legislation? google is failing me...

Edit: found it: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=&amp;ved=2ahUKEwif3M606qfrAhXpTTABHaNlA2IQFjABegQIAhAB&amp;url=https%3A%2F%2Fopb.georgia.gov%2Fdocument%2Fdocument%2Fhb-516-final-report%2Fdownload&amp;usg=AOvVaw2kmmtQ9sHNS94fR8oiDc0e


----------



## gtg625a (Aug 19, 2020)

thedaywa1ker said:


> Where can I find this legislation? google is failing me...
> 
> Edit: found it: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=&amp;ved=2ahUKEwif3M606qfrAhXpTTABHaNlA2IQFjABegQIAhAB&amp;url=https%3A%2F%2Fopb.georgia.gov%2Fdocument%2Fdocument%2Fhb-516-final-report%2Fdownload&amp;usg=AOvVaw2kmmtQ9sHNS94fR8oiDc0e


That looks like the house bill that was dropped in favor of the senate bill. Here is the link to the passed law. http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-US/display/20192020/SB/310


----------



## Reverse Polish (Dec 18, 2020)

For all of you Georgians who resigned to taking the 16-hour exam to obtain a PE license, the affadavit for grandfathering into the new Georgia SE license is available on the PELS website:  

https://sos.ga.gov/PLB/acrobat/Forms/09 Structural Engineer Affidavit .pdf


----------

